# rivista gentoo ...

## rota

ciao a tutti   :Shocked: 

posso dirvi una cosa  :Embarassed:   :Question: 

ma ma perche non esiste ancora una rivvista su gentoo ... ecc 

spero di non essere troppo ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

io creddo che quiesto possa aiutare molti add avvicinarsi a gentoo 

o poi fate come vollete

----------

## paolo

Palesemente: scommessa persa in partenza... e senza avere una laurea in marketing!

Paolo

----------

## IgaRyu

Come ex redattore di un giornale creato sul posto di lavoro ti garantisco che non e' per niente semplice  mantenerlo .... crearlo e relativamente facile... mantenerlo in piedi e tutta un'altra faccenda... ma devo ammettere che l'idea no e male... mumble mumble fatemene parare con Stefano un attimo ....

Joe

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Curioso ci stavo pensando proprio stamattina, dopo aver preso una rivista per mac al suo primo numero (icreate). Beh che dire se ne potrebbe fare una online... Io e joe ci stiamo attrezzando per farla. Magari in pdf da mettere online, un pò come il pluto journal  :Smile:  Chiunque ne abbia voglia è invitato a partecipare.

Vi attendiamo numerosi   :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

Io pensavo al guadagno... alle edicole...

Effettivemente on-line...  :Cool: 

gratuita...  :Cool: 

Paolo

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io pensavo al guadagno... alle edicole...
> 
> Effettivemente on-line... 
> 
> gratuita... 
> ...

 

Mica si può sempre far tutto per guadagno   :Laughing: 

Anche perchè lo vedrei scarsino, almeno all'inizio e con costi parecchio proibitivi per iniziare...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bld

ma rivista tipo "Linux&C" ?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Beh si + o -, ma molto + specifica per gentoo, con le sue news interne gentoo-centriche, tutorial mirati, etc etc...

----------

## shev

Ma non va bene la GWN?  :Very Happy: 

Settimanale ricco di informazioni, con sezioni sempre interessanti e curiose. Disponibile in molte lingue, gratuito... insomma, che volere di più?  :Wink: 

In formato cartaceo credo sia quanto meno "prematuro" anche solo pensarlo. Quante distribuzioni, anche più blasonate e diffuse di gentoo, hanno una loro rivista? RedHat? Poi?

----------

## bld

Insomma redhat per dire ha anche un team di sopporto, punta su un mercato.. non vorrei fare gentoo un qualcosa di commerciale. Poi non vedo quale sia la diff tra gentoo e le altre distribuzioni di linux, alla fine Linux e' il kernel quello e' lo stesso.. per cio.. credo anche io che GWN sia piu che sufficente.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma non va bene la GWN? 
> 
> Settimanale ricco di informazioni, con sezioni sempre interessanti e curiose. Disponibile in molte lingue, gratuito... insomma, che volere di più? 
> 
> In formato cartaceo credo sia quanto meno "prematuro" anche solo pensarlo. Quante distribuzioni, anche più blasonate e diffuse di gentoo, hanno una loro rivista? RedHat? Poi?

 

Beh la GWN è una newsletter è come tale riporta news, ma non tutorial mirati su gentoo o altro (sempre che non consideri tutorial i tips&tricks  :Smile:  )

Red hat e basta x quanto mi risulta, e poi si parlava di una rivista online, in pdf e gratuita non cartacea in senso stretto...

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> Ma non va bene la GWN?

 

Bhe ma vuoi mettere qualcosa fatto da noi come comunita italiana ??? Poi, per esempio, no credo che la GWN riportera molto del Gentoo-Day italiano

Joe[/quote]

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe ma vuoi mettere qualcosa fatto da noi come comunita italiana ??? Poi, per esempio, no credo che la GWN riportera molto del Gentoo-Day italiano

 

Piccola precisazione: non voglio smontarvi nè sono contro la vostra iniziativa, sia chiaro. Come ogni cosa nata e prodotta dai Gechi ha tutta la mia stima e il mio rispetto. Chiedevo solo ciò che non m'era chiaro  :Very Happy: 

Sulle info del G-Day italiano nella GWN abbiamo mandati diverse mail nei giorni scorsi (ai tipi della GWN), ma evidentemente o non sono state ricevute o sono state mandate agli indirizzi sbagliati. Noi ci abbiamo provato... (/me sta ancora "rosicando" per la mancata apparizione sulla gwn). Vorrà dire che manderemo un ampio resoconto da pubblicare su quella di settimana prossima o di quella dopo   :Twisted Evil: 

Uno Shev che ritiene i tips&tricks delle GWN guide preziose, più di altre più lunghe ed elaborate  :Laughing: 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> Piccola precisazione: non voglio smontarvi nè sono contro la vostra iniziativa, sia chiaro. Come ogni cosa nata e prodotta dai Gechi ha tutta la mia stima e il mio rispetto. Chiedevo solo ciò che non m'era chiaro

 

bhe shev che dirti anche gentoo-italia a detti di alcuni era un inutile spreco di energie, ma io e Stefano ci abbiamo creduto e viste le statistiche di accesso (liberamente consultabili sul portale) direi ch eci hanno creduto anche tutti i Gentoisti italiani, o almeno la maggior parte... questo a mio avviso vuol dire solo una cosa ...  se credi in quello che fai allora funzionera  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> questo a mio avviso vuol dire solo una cosa ...  se credi in quello che fai allora funzionera 

 

E mi trovi d'accordo, più che d'accordo. Per questo ci tenevo nel post precedente a precisare che non voleva essere il mio un post di censura o critica. Tutt'altro, se avessi tempo (e magari l'avrò) sarei il primo felice di dare una mano (anche se dovrei averne almeno una ventina di mani se dovessi darla davvero a tutti quelli cui l'ho promessa  :Laughing:  ). Ricordavo solo l'esistena di un mezzo che alcuni non conoscono o sottovalutano. 

La convinzione di poter fare qualcosa di proprio e migliore è tra le motivazioni (imho) principali dell'opensource, figuriamoci se non la sposo in pieno  :Wink: 

----------

## ares

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Curioso ci stavo pensando proprio stamattina, dopo aver preso una rivista per mac al suo primo numero (icreate). Beh che dire se ne potrebbe fare una online... Io e joe ci stiamo attrezzando per farla. Magari in pdf da mettere online, un pò come il pluto journal  Chiunque ne abbia voglia è invitato a partecipare.
> 
> Vi attendiamo numerosi  

 

Se volete una mano ve la do volentieri.....con il latex me la cavicchio abbastanza........

----------

## khazad-dum

Tempo fa avevo un'ambizione simile:

Fare un vero e proprio magazine on line su linux

Ovviamente l'impresa era (e lo è tutt'ora) mastodontica. Ho faticato molto per trovare un paio di "volontari" nonchè collaboratori...poi, come del resto era evidente, ho mollato.Poca voglia di collaborare, grossi sforzi e poco tempo (in 3 è veramente difficile....)

Ma ora sembra che i collaboratori ci siano (o per lo meno sono + di 3  :Razz: )

Se la cosa dovesse prendere il volo, sappiate che posso mettere a disposizione un server (apache, php, cgi, mysql, ssh etc etc), un po' di banda e magari qualche articoletto (giusto per non avere troppo poco da fare  :Smile:  ).

Tenetemi informato!

khazad-dum

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Tempo fa avevo un'ambizione simile:
> 
> Fare un vero e proprio magazine on line su linux
> 
> Tenetemi informato!
> ...

 

beh vi presento il nostro admin del server...   :Very Happy:  Se qualcosa non va nel server di gentoo-italia prendetevela con lui   :Razz: 

In efetti tempo fa avevamo iniziato a fare una cosa simile, ma alla fine avevano lasciato da fare tutto a me   :Sad:  (eravamo in due, lui si occupava del server, io del resto) e quindi il progetto è morto per mancanza di tempo... Ma ora il lavoro è + circoscritto e sembra siamo + di due. Quindi....

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Per coloro che volessero partecipare abbiamo creato un'apposita pagina dove metteremo tutte le info relative al progetto:

http://magazine.gentoo-italia.org

Abbiamo anche aperto una mailing list appostamente per il progetto:

magazine-gentoo-subscribe@yahoogroups.com

Per quelli che hanno idiosincrasie particolari con le ml di yahoo, c'è il nostro forum su http://forum.gentoo-italia.org

----------

## almafer

rota, ma tu sei num vero?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Per coloro che volessero partecipare abbiamo creato un'apposita pagina dove metteremo tutte le info relative al progetto:
> 
> http://magazine.gentoo-italia.org

 

Ottimo, dalle parole subito ai fatti  :Wink: 

Io per ora mi limito a lurkare, devo portare a termine qualche impegno prima di prendermene altri. In particolare passato il GDay e inaugurato il gechi potrei unirmi alla squadra (sempre che la squadra mi voglia  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ottimo, dalle parole subito ai fatti 
> 
> Io per ora mi limito a lurkare, devo portare a termine qualche impegno prima di prendermene altri. In particolare passato il GDay e inaugurato il gechi potrei unirmi alla squadra (sempre che la squadra mi voglia  ).

 

Certo che ti vogliamo, anzi ripeto siete tutti invitati a partecipare, anche semplicemente con opinioni e suggerimenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cataenry

Complimenti per l'idea e la velocità con cui la state realizzando! Spero di potermi rendere utile anch'io..!

----------

## mynameisdavid

Io potrei aiutarvi con la grafica per il sito e altre cose, come wallpaper a tema etc.

per vedere qualcosa di quello che ho già fatto durante quest'anno potete dare un'occhiata al mio sito personale (è un po' che non lo aggiorno ma sto preparando la nuova versione).

http://projects.dims.org/~dave

ciao

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *mynameisdavid wrote:*   

> Io potrei aiutarvi con la grafica per il sito e altre cose, come wallpaper a tema etc.
> 
> ciao

 

Perfetto una mano sulla grafica mi farebbe comodo davvero  :Smile: 

Molto carino il sito   :Smile:   soprattutto le icone

----------

## bld

Heh pero  :Smile:  vedo che siete pronti alla riscossa.. vi auguro un grande successo. Io cmq sarei felice a leggere il vostro giornale anche se lo devo pagare. Per contribuire non credo proprio che sono a capace ora come ora. Ma ancora non ho capito se e' un "magazine on line" una e-zine tipo phrack o qualcosa tipo "Linux&C" che lo devo comperare dal giornalaio.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Un magazine online, + simile al pluto journal che a phrack (almeno credo, non è ancora scito il primo numero  :Wink: ) Riguardo alla riista cartacea ci costerebbe troppo farla stampare, registrare la testata etc etc

Ti ringrazio per la fiducia  :Smile:  Cmq se vuoi partecipare c'è posto per tutti, magari anche solo come "beta tester" all'inizio  :Wink: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Beh, la cosa mi piace  :Smile: 

Non son ancora un utente unix/linux esperto, e non so se riesco a trovare un po' di spazio, ma se ce la faccio potrei unirmi al progetto (ovviamente se volete  :Smile:  ) e fare quel che riesco a fare  :Smile: 

Se vi serve conosco decentemente il POSIX.1, ma come gestione del sistema comincio ad imparare ora  :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> Beh, la cosa mi piace 
> 
> Non son ancora un utente unix/linux esperto, e non so se riesco a trovare un po' di spazio, ma se ce la faccio potrei unirmi al progetto (ovviamente se volete  ) e fare quel che riesco a fare 
> 
> Se vi serve conosco decentemente il POSIX.1, ma come gestione del sistema comincio ad imparare ora 

 

Certo che vogliamo trovi tutte le info su contatti etc etc all'indirizzo http://magazine.gentoo-italia.org.

P.S. Complimenti per il nick   :Wink: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Grazie mille ibanez  :Smile: 

----------

## popposoft

che dire... mi unisco subito anche io al vostro sito/community e spero di trovare spunti e tempo per collaborare con voi!!! 

i miei migliori auspici!

----------

